# Buck rubs



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Out squirrel hunting this am and found a fresh rub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gotta get that velvet off


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Got 1st hard horn pic this morning









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 2 small 8 points on camera that had velvet on Monday morning and last evening both were shed clean.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

that wasn't from a deer I had a itch real bad LOL so disregard come deer season I'll keep a eye out in that area for you and let ya know LOl


----------

